# Massachusetts - Licensing required to Re-Roof ??



## Canufixit (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi All,

Well, I need a new roof - but I'm confused as to the Mass licensing requirements. Perhaps someone can assist / explain or point me to a better source of info that I can find online ???

Here is the background info (as I "think" I know them ;') .... 

- I know quite a few roofers that do NOT have a Massachusetts "HIC" (Home Improvement Contractors license (or anything else as far a licensing goes) - but are insured and have been in the roofing business for years. They succesfully pull required permits and do roof repairs and full strip/replacements. (Although I would not consider using an un licensed contractor a very wise move.)
- Many of the other roofers and larger corporations I have contacted have the "HIC" license and so listed in their websites, paperwork, have insurance, etc. and also succesfully pull required permits and do roof repairs and full strip/replacements. These include large companies / roofers as well. But There is virtually no mention (or can I find) that they have a "Construction supervisors License" (CSL) or the specific "*Residential Roof Covering Construction Supervisor License (RCCSL).* 

Now here is the issue ;

(Ref: http://www.mass.gov/Eeops/docs/dps/inf/inf_bbrs_work_requiring_hic_csl_04_08_08.pdf
http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eopsmod...terminalcontent&f=dps_hic_csl_page&csid=Eeops

- Per the Mass. Dept of safety - THEY say, as of July 2008, you MUST have a CSL or RCCSL to replace a roof.... But I know, as I stated above, those without have been doing roofing for years (prior and after July 2008) and have hd no issues pulling permits and completing jobs.

So .... Is the CSL / RCCSL a "Must" or not ???

Thanks !!

Canufixit


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Working on your own roof?
I'm putting my own roof on, no problems


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I honestly think that the best place to get a correct answer, would be your state licensing department and/or your local building code official, who hand out and approve the permits.

Many areas that I work in, allow the home owner to do their own roof, without a license.

Roofers who cheat the system can send someone in to pretend to be the home owner or have the home owner pick up the permit for them, saying that they will be doing the roof themselves.

Ed


----------



## SDC (Feb 18, 2009)

I have both, a HIC and a CSL in MA. 
I believe they need both. The HIC to pull a permit,(the cost to obtain the HIC adds money to a fund) the CSL allows them to legally run a construction job up to a certain size but the CSL alone does not allow them to pull permits.
Then again, it's MASS...need I say more:laughing:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I would also tend to believe, that a contractor who takes the time to follow the rules of the State, would also be more likely to follow the manufacturers written specifications and be more likely to do a better and fully functional job.

That is a wide brush to be painting, because there are so many who just do not take the time to care to do it better, so they don't ever learn, but it gives a slight hint on the character of the contractor.

Ed


----------



## SDC (Feb 18, 2009)

Ed the Roofer said:


> I would also tend to believe, that a contractor who takes the time to follow the rules of the State, would also be more likely to follow the manufacturers written specifications and be more likely to do a better and fully functional job.
> 
> That is a wide brush to be painting, because there are so many who just do not take the time to care to do it better, so they don't ever learn, but it gives a slight hint on the character of the contractor.
> 
> Ed


2x
Excellent response ED:thumbsup:


----------

